# Hacked HR10-250 6.3e D* 6.3e update removed hacks



## gregchak (Sep 8, 2004)

I ran instant cake 6.3d last summer and my HR10-250 has worked wonderfully since. It had been several weeks, but the other day I tried to pull up my tivowebplus web page and got nothing. I then tried to pull up the list via TyTool and the same thing, nothing. Tried to telnet, ftp, you guessed it nothing. I now have 6.3e and when my HR10 boots I no longer have the ptvupgrade splash screen. It has reverted back to the DirecTV spplash boot screen. It seems like the 6.3e update wiped out all of my hacks. Is there anyway to get network access to it again preferably without re-running instant cake and ptvnet?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Hack it again. You don't need instantcake. All your hacks are left over on your old root partition. Block updates next time.


----------



## gregchak (Sep 8, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> Hack it again. You don't need instantcake. All your hacks are left over on your old root partition. Block updates next time.


Please correct me if I'm understanding this wrong and my novice is showing. Basically I need to re-run ptvnet on it? The only hacking I have done on it is via telnet after it has been setup using instant cake and ptvnet. Is there another approach or will ptvnet solve my problem enough to the point where I can get it back on my network and I can deal with it that way?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Basically what he is saying is boot the drive in a pc with a linux boot disc then mount the old root partition and copy what hacks you want to the "new" boot partition. Put the drive back in the unit and boot it up.


----------

